# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  citroen saxo λαμπάκι κινητήρα & στροφόμετρο

## SDrikos

Καλημέρα.

Έχω ένα citroen saxo του 2001,   1400cc.  75hP.
Τον τελευταίο καιρό μου έχει παρουσιάσει το εξής πρόβλημα:
Μερικές φορές (όχι συχνά), αρχίσει και αναβοσβήνει στο καντράν η ένδειξη του κινητήρα 
και το αμάξι αρχίσει και τρέμει πιο πολύ από το κανονικό, σαν να κάνει πολλές μικρές διακοπές τροφοδοσίας.
Μετά από λίγο μπορεί να σβήσει από μόνο του, ή μου έχει τύχει μερικές φορές να εξαφανίζεται μετά από 
μία καλή μιζιά που του κάνω (όχι πάντα). Εννοείται ότι όταν σταματάει να αναβοσβήνει η ένδειξη του κινητήρα σταματάει και το τρεμούλιασμα.
Ένα άλλο που παρουσιάζει είναι ότι σχεδόν πάντα η ένδειξη του στροφομέτρου έχει ένα offset περίπου 900 στροφών. Στην αρχή (πριν περίπου 2 μήνες) δεν το έκανε τόσο συχνά. Δηλαδή όταν το αμάξι είναι σταματημένο η ένδεειξη του στροφομέτρου είναι σχεδόν μηδενική και στην πορεία, εεκί που θα έπρεπε κανονικά να είναι 3000 στροφές, αυτό δείχνει περίπου 2000 στροφές. Αν κλείσω και ξαναανοίξω την μίζα μερικές φορές διορθώνεται.
Επίσης κατά την εκκίνηση, ενώ παλιά γύρναγα την μίζα και αμέσως έπαιρνε μπροστά, τώραπορεί να χρειαστεί 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα να έχω την μίζα γυρισμένη ή να χρειαστεί να πατήσω λίγο και το γκάζι πριν πάρει μπροστά.


Δεν ξέρω αν αυτά τα 3 προβλήματα συνδέονται μεταξύ τους???


Ενέργειες που έχω κάνει:

α. Επίσκεψη σε εξουσιοδοτημένο συνεργείο. Με το διαγνωστικό βρίσκει κάποιο σφάλμα το οποίο δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο το τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει. Το έσβησε, ξαναφόρτωσε  το πρόγραμμα αλλά και πάλι μετά τα έκανε.
Έγινε καθαρισμός πεταλούδας, καθαρισμός μπέκ και καθαρισμός μοτέρ ρελαντί, αλλά και πάλι τίποτα.

β. Ξεικίνησα να βάζω βενζίνη Shell V-Power μηπως ήταν πρόβλημα της βενζίνης, αλλά μετά από 2 γεμίσματα δεν βλέπω κάποια διαφορά.

Μήπως έχει κανείς αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ή μπορεί να μου δώσει μία δέα τι άλλο μπορώ να κοιτάξω?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasilimertzani

τι ακριβως εδειξε στον εγκεφαλο;
Αρχικα κανε ενα τσεκ στους αισθητηρες στροφων( εχουν δυο τα περισσοτερα).

----------


## xsterg

αγαπητε φιλε, 
επεσες στον σωστο ανθρωπο. εχουμε δυο citroen saxo περιπου του 2000 μοντελα στην υπηρεσια. τυγχανει να ειμαι υπευθυνος για την κινηση και αυτων των οχηματων περα απο τα αλλα καθηκοντα μου. προσφατα εδω και 3 μηνες παρουσιασαν και τα δυο οχηματα προβληματα. αναβε το λαμπακι του σερβις, αναβε το λαμπακι του αεροσακου και επαιζαν οι στροφες του κινητηρα. το διαγνωστικο δεν εδειξε τιποτα. μετα απο μετρηση με πολυμετρο βρεθηκε οτι η ταση επαιζε μεταξυ των 12,5v και 19v περίπου. τα προβληματα εμφανιστηκαν και στα δυο οχηματα περιπου ταυτοχρονα. και στα δυο οχηματα εγιναν οι εξης κινησεις: αλλαγη των πολων μπαταριας των οχηματων. αλλαγη του δυναμο. μετα απο αυτα τα προβληματα μειωθηκαν εως εξαφανιστηκαν. στο ενα οχημα λογω της συνεχιζομενης ασταθειας του ρελαντι μεταξυ 1000-1700 στροφων περιπου αλλαχθηκε και ενα μοτερ γκαζιου. μετα απο αυτα τα προβληματα εξαφανιστηκαν. εννοειται οτι και στα δυο οχηματα αλλαχθηκαν και καποιες λαμπες που καηκαν λογω της υψηλης προηγουμενης τασης οπως επισης και μια κλειδαρια που αρπαξε απο την υψηλη ταση (το ηλεκτρονικο της μερος). 
καταλαβαινω οτι το κοστος για την επισκευη οτι ηταν υψηλο και αν ηταν για οχημα που θα πληρωνα εγω θα το σκεφτομουνα. ενδεικτικα να αναφερω οτι η επισκευη με ανταλλακτικα και εργασια και για τα δυο οχηματα με την εκπτωση 25% που εχει η υπηρεσια μου ηταν περιπου 1200€ και για τα δυο οχηματα. περιπου 600€ ανα οχημα. θα σου ελεγα να ξεκινησεις απο αλλαγη των πολων της μπαταριας και να συνεχισεις με το δυναμο. αν μπορεις βρες μεταχειρισμενο. βεβαια δεν μπορεις να ξερεις σε τι κατασταση ειναι και ποσο θα σου κρατησει. 
αν μπορω να σε βοηθησω σε κατι αλλο με χαρα μου θα το κανω.

----------


## SDrikos

> αγαπητε φιλε, 
> επεσες στον σωστο ανθρωπο. εχουμε δυο citroen saxo περιπου του 2000 μοντελα στην υπηρεσια. τυγχανει να ειμαι υπευθυνος για την κινηση και αυτων των οχηματων περα απο τα αλλα καθηκοντα μου. προσφατα εδω και 3 μηνες παρουσιασαν και τα δυο οχηματα προβληματα. αναβε το λαμπακι του σερβις, αναβε το λαμπακι του αεροσακου και επαιζαν οι στροφες του κινητηρα. το διαγνωστικο δεν εδειξε τιποτα. μετα απο μετρηση με πολυμετρο βρεθηκε οτι η ταση επαιζε μεταξυ των 12,5v και 19v περίπου. τα προβληματα εμφανιστηκαν και στα δυο οχηματα περιπου ταυτοχρονα. και στα δυο οχηματα εγιναν οι εξης κινησεις: αλλαγη των πολων μπαταριας των οχηματων. αλλαγη του δυναμο. μετα απο αυτα τα προβληματα μειωθηκαν εως εξαφανιστηκαν. στο ενα οχημα λογω της συνεχιζομενης ασταθειας του ρελαντι μεταξυ 1000-1700 στροφων περιπου αλλαχθηκε και ενα μοτερ γκαζιου. μετα απο αυτα τα προβληματα εξαφανιστηκαν. εννοειται οτι και στα δυο οχηματα αλλαχθηκαν και καποιες λαμπες που καηκαν λογω της υψηλης προηγουμενης τασης οπως επισης και μια κλειδαρια που αρπαξε απο την υψηλη ταση (το ηλεκτρονικο της μερος). 
> καταλαβαινω οτι το κοστος για την επισκευη οτι ηταν υψηλο και αν ηταν για οχημα που θα πληρωνα εγω θα το σκεφτομουνα. ενδεικτικα να αναφερω οτι η επισκευη με ανταλλακτικα και εργασια και για τα δυο οχηματα με την εκπτωση 25% που εχει η υπηρεσια μου ηταν περιπου 1200 και για τα δυο οχηματα. περιπου 600 ανα οχημα. θα σου ελεγα να ξεκινησεις απο αλλαγη των πολων της μπαταριας και να συνεχισεις με το δυναμο. αν μπορεις βρες μεταχειρισμενο. βεβαια δεν μπορεις να ξερεις σε τι κατασταση ειναι και ποσο θα σου κρατησει. 
> αν μπορω να σε βοηθησω σε κατι αλλο με χαρα μου θα το κανω.


Φίλε xsterg, ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου.
Όταν λές ότι μέτρησες διαφορά τάσης από 12V έως 19V, εννοείς με το πολύμετρο πάνω στους πόλους της μπαταρίας?
και μέσα σε δευτερόλεπτα έπαιζε τόσο πολύ?
Για να το ελέγξω και εγώ αν είναι έτσι.

Θα κοιτάξω αρχικά και τους πόλους της μπαταρίας και θα τους αλλάξω αν παρατηρήσω και εγώ παίξιμο στην τάση,
και θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## SDrikos

> τι ακριβως εδειξε στον εγκεφαλο;
> Αρχικα κανε ενα τσεκ στους αισθητηρες στροφων( εχουν δυο τα περισσοτερα).


Φίλε Βασίλη,
δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι μου είπε ο τεχνικός από το συνεργείο (νομίζω κάτι για το χρονισμό), αλλά το πήγα πάνω από 4 φορές και κάθε φορά σβήναμε το προηγούμενο μύνημα και περιμέναμε το καινούριο, αλλά από το μύνημα δεν μπορούσε να βγάλει συμπέρασμα τι ακριβώς έφταιγε.

Όσον αφορά το check στους αισθητήρες στροφών είναι κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω και μόνος μου (και αν ναι που βρίσκονται και πως τους ελέγχω) ή πρέπει να το πάω σε συνεργείο?

Εγώ ακεφτόμουνα μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τις εντολές που μεταφέρονται από τον εγκέφαλο μέσω των φισών και των καλωδιώσεων, και έλεγα μήπως ξεκούμπωνα τις φύσες από τον εγκέφαλο, τις καθάριζα με κάποιο σπρέι και τις ξανακούμπωνα, αλλά δεν ξέρω μήπως αποσυγχρονιστεί τίποτα και δημιουργήσω μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Φίλε Βασίλη,
> δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι μου είπε ο τεχνικός από το συνεργείο (νομίζω κάτι για το χρονισμό), αλλά το πήγα πάνω από 4 φορές και κάθε φορά σβήναμε το προηγούμενο μύνημα και περιμέναμε το καινούριο, αλλά από το μύνημα δεν μπορούσε να βγάλει συμπέρασμα τι ακριβώς έφταιγε.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το check στους αισθητήρες στροφών είναι κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω και μόνος μου (και αν ναι που βρίσκονται και πως τους ελέγχω) ή πρέπει να το πάω σε συνεργείο?
> 
> Εγώ ακεφτόμουνα μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τις εντολές που μεταφέρονται από τον εγκέφαλο μέσω των φισών και των καλωδιώσεων, και έλεγα μήπως ξεκούμπωνα τις φύσες από τον εγκέφαλο, τις καθάριζα με κάποιο σπρέι και τις ξανακούμπωνα, αλλά δεν ξέρω μήπως αποσυγχρονιστεί τίποτα και δημιουργήσω μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα.



και να τις βγαλεις δεν δημιουργεις προβλημα αν δεν ανοιξεις την κλειδαρια.
Σωστη ειναι η σκεψη σου,αλλα δεν ειναι περιεργο μια ωραια πρωια να σταματησει να κανει επαφη καποια κλεμμα?δεν ειναι πιο λογικο να γινοταν αυτο σιγα σιγα μεχρι να φτασεις σε αυτο το χαλι?
Σε ενα suzukaki που εχουμε κανει τετοια χουνερια ανα 1-2 χρονια.ασταθεια το ρελαντι(οχι τοσο να παιζει οσο την μια να ειναι 500 στρ. και να σβηνει και την αλλη 1300)
στο γκαζωμα κανει καποια μπερδεματα κ.α.
Χαλανε μονιμα αυτοι οι αισθητηρες,μια ο ενας μια ο αλλος(4-5 φορες συνολο.)
Ο ενας βρισκεται στον εκεντροφορο μπρος η πισω οπου διαβαζει και σε ποιο σημειο ειναι τα πιστονια και ο αλλος στο βολαν που μετραει μονο στρ. απο τα δοντια του βολαν.
Τωρα για το πως τα μετρανε δεν εχω υποψη μου.Αλλο ενα που πρεπει να κοιταξεις ειναι πολαπλασιαστες και ηλεκτρονικη.

----------


## xsterg

ακριβως. με το πολυμερτο στους πολους. και πριν και μετα τους πολους. καλου κακου αντικατεστησε τους προληπτικα. δεν κοστιζουν τιποτα. 2€ ο πολος περιπου.

----------


## xsterg

εκανες τιποτα με το αυτοκινητο? εχουμε νεα? μετρησες τασεις? οταν θα εχεις νεα απαντησε.

----------


## STALKER IX

Να αλλαξεις συνεργειο αν δεν ''ΒΓΑΖΕΙ'' ΤΑ ΣΦΑΛΜΑΤΑ ......

----------


## SDrikos

Συγνώμη που δεν απάντησα πιο νωρίς, ααλά έμπλεξα (γυναίκα, παιδιά κλπ).

Τέλος πάντων.

Μέτρησα την τάση της μπαταρίας, όχι πάνω στους πόλους της μπαταρίας, αλλά ούτε και πάνω στους πόλους των καλωδίων αλλά κατευθείαν πάνω στα καλώδια που φεύγουν από την μπαταρία.
Με κλειστή την μηχανή η ένδειξη ήταν σταθερή 12.64Volts
με ανοιχτή την μηχανή η ένδειξη ήταν σταθερή 14.16 Volts.

Άρα υποθέτω ότι δεν τίθεται θέμα με τους πόλους της μπαταρίας.

----------


## xsterg

θα μετρησεις την ταση στους πολους της μπαταριας πριν και μετα με ανοιχτη την μηχανη και με αναμενα φωτα, αντιστασεις και γενικα μεγαλες καταναλωσεις. η μετρηση που πηρες δεν λεει τιποτα.

----------


## SDrikos

> θα μετρησεις την ταση στους πολους της μπαταριας πριν και μετα με ανοιχτη την μηχανη και με αναμενα φωτα, αντιστασεις και γενικα μεγαλες καταναλωσεις. η μετρηση που πηρες δεν λεει τιποτα.


OK. Θα το μετρήσω έτσι και θα ενημερώσω.

Σήμερα το πήγα πάλι μια βόλτα από το συνεργείο.
Το πρόβλημα που εμφανίζει το διαγνωστικό είναι:"Σφάλμα στον εντολέα μπεκ, στον πρώτο κύλινδρο"

Επειδή είχα κάνει καθαρισμό μπεκ και μπεκιέρας (οπότε μάλλον δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στα μπεκ), ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι θέλει ψάξιμο για να δει από που προέρχεται αυτό το σφάλμα, και μπορεί να είναι από καλωδίωση μπεκ, μπουζί, μπουζοκαλώδιο και πολλά άλλα πράγματα, αφού η εντολή για τα μπεκ έρχεται από τον εγκέφαλο.
Μου είπε ότι θα πρέπει να του το αφήσω για 1 - 2 μέρες για να κάνει κάποιες δοκιμές να δει που οφείλεται.

Σήμερα το βράδυ που περίμενα στο φανάρι, άρχισε ξαφνικά να αναβοσβήνει η ένδειξη του κινητήρα, το αυτοκίνητο να τρέμει και η βελόνα του στροφομέτρου να παίζει και αυτή πάνω - κάτω σε ένα εύρος 400 στροφών. Έχοντας την ταχύτητα στο νεκρό, έριξα μερικές γκαζιές πάνω από τις 4000 στροφές αλλά τίποτα. Μετά έβαλα ταχύτητα και έχοντας πατημένο το αμπραγιάζ (εν στάση) έκανα το ίδιο και ως δια μαγείας όλα τα προαναφερόμενα εξαφανίστηκαν

Καμμιά ιδέα, ή καμιά παρόμοια εμπειρία?

----------


## STALKER IX

Σπυρο ποσα χιλιομετρα εχει το αμαξι? Η πρωτη κινηση ειναι να δεις τα μπουζι σε τι κατασταση ειναι και μετα τα υπολοιπα....

(κοιτα και κατω απο το ταμπλω τις καλωδιωσεις σε ενα ραλλυ φιλου ηταν χτυπημενα τα καλωδια
απο το ιμομπιλαιζερ)

----------


## xsterg

φιλε θα σου το ξαναπω. αυτα τα προβληματα μου εβγαζαν και τα δυο saxo που εχουμε στην υπηρεσια. με την αλλαγη των πολων μπαταριας η κατασταση διορθωθηκε σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο. αλλαξε τους πολους της μπαταριας σε πρωτη φαση ακομη και εαν νομιζεις οτι δεν εχεις προβλημα. ειναι κατι που δεν κοστιζει σχεδον τιποτα και θα βελτιωσει την κατασταση. μην ψαχνεις αυτην την βλαβη με διαγνωστικα και αηδιες. δεν θα βγαλεις ακρη.
αλλαξε τους πολους και πες μου μετα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

αρχικα δες τα μπουζι.αλλαξε πολλαπλασιαστες κλπ με καποιον αλλο κυλινδρο και σημειωσε τα (να ξερεις δηλ. οτι ο πολλαπλασιαστης πηγε στον δυο,η πιπα στον τρια κλπ.ωστε οταν θα βγαλει σφαλμα στον ταδε κυλινδρο-εκτος του ενα -θα ξερεις τι φταιει)
τσεκαρε την ηλεκτρονικη, αν εχει ειναι πιθανων εκει η αιτια.

----------


## SDrikos

Επειδή δεν σκαμπάζω και πολλά από μηχανολογικά, θα τα πηγαίνω βήμα-βήμα.

Μέτρησα την τάση στην μπαταρία, πάνω στους πόλους και μετά τους πόλους και με διάφορα φορτία (αναμμένη μηχανή, air-condition, φώτα, κλπ) αλλά η τάση δεν μεταβαλόταν, ήταν σταθερή. 
Τον έναν πόλο (-) τον άλλαξα αλλά τον άλλον (+) δεν τον άλλαξα αφού είναι με κλιπ για να κουμπώνει
και θα ήταν δύσκολο, αλλά τον καθάρισα καλά.
Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να βρω ένα μπουζόκλειδο για να βγάλω τα μπουζί και να τα καθαρίσω, για να δούμε μήπως γίνει κάτι.

Θα σας ενημερώσω

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου μισες δουλειες κανεις. αλλαξε και τους δυο πολους. το κλιπ που λες δεν το καταλαβαινω. βγαλε μια φωτο και βαλε την εδω. με τον ενα  πολο ειδες βελτιωση στο λαμπακι που αναβε? σταματησε, αναβει λιγοτερο συχνα η περισσοτερο συχνα?

----------


## SDrikos

> Σπυρο ποσα χιλιομετρα εχει το αμαξι? Η πρωτη κινηση ειναι να δεις τα μπουζι σε τι κατασταση ειναι και μετα τα υπολοιπα....
> 
> (κοιτα και κατω απο το ταμπλω τις καλωδιωσεις σε ενα ραλλυ φιλου ηταν χτυπημενα τα καλωδια
> απο το ιμομπιλαιζερ)


Το αμάξι έχει 200.000 km, και τα μπουζί έχουν αλλαχθεί, αλλά θέλω να τα ελέγξω και εγώ.
Θα προσπαθήσω να τα βγάλω για να τα δω.

----------


## SDrikos

> φιλε μου μισες δουλειες κανεις. αλλαξε και τους δυο πολους. το κλιπ που λες δεν το καταλαβαινω. βγαλε μια φωτο και βαλε την εδω. με τον ενα  πολο ειδες βελτιωση στο λαμπακι που αναβε? σταματησε, αναβει λιγοτερο συχνα η περισσοτερο συχνα?


Αρχικά θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ σε όλους Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία και ευτυχία.

Θα βγάλω μια φωτογραφία κα θα προσπαθήσω να την ανεβάσω. Όσον αφορά την συχνότητα εμφάνισης του προβλήματος:
α. το να ανβοσβήνει η ένδειξη του κινητήρα και να τρέμει το αμάξι έτσι και αλλιώς δεν το κάνει συχνά (μπορεί μία ή δύο φορές την εβδομάδα αλλά δεν είναι και σίγουρο) από την Δευτέρα δεν το έχει κάνει ακόμα αλλά περιμένω.

β. Η ένδειξη του στροφομέτρου από την τρίτη έχει βγει τελείως off. Δηλαδή τώρα πλέον η ένδειξη του στροφομέτρου είναι κολλημένη στο 0 και δεν αλλάζει με τίποτα. Μάλλον υποθέτω πρόβλημα στον αισθητήρα που μετράει τις στροφές ή στον τρόπο ανάγνωσής του.

γ. Κατά την εκκίνηση βγάζει άσπρο καπνό για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα από την εξάτμιση και επίσης το νιώθεις για λίγο σαν να είναι μπουκωμένο. Μετά φτιάχνει.

----------


## Alxnks

ποια υπηρεσία πλήρωσε 1200 ευρώ για δύο δυναμο, ένα μοτερακι γκαζιού, μια κλειδαριά και μερικές καμμενες λάμπες?!?!
Έχουμε ακόμα λεφτά για πέταμα βλέπω ε? Καλά μας κάνουν! Αν σκεφτείς ότι ένα επισκευασμενο δυναμο για σαξο έχει κάπου 75 ευρώ, μια κλειδαριά καινούρια κάπου εκεί (μεταχειρισμενη πιο φθηνά), το μοτερακι να χει εκεί τριγύρω...για τις λάμπες δεν σχολιάζω καν....κάνουν 300 ευρώ το πολύ (και για τα δύο αμάξια!) τα ανταλλακτικά...να πούμε ακόμα κι αλλα τόσα για εργασία?? 600...μέχρι τα 1200 νομίζω έχει μια απόσταση τεράστια...τη διπλάσια! Που ούτε την αξίζουν αμάξια 13 ετών, ούτε έχει η χώρα την οικονομική δυνατότητα να τα πληρώνει!!!! Μπράβο σε αυτούς που τα έδωσαν λοιπόν...μάλλον αν ήταν τα δικά τους αυτοκίνητα έτσι ακριβώς θα έκαναν! Χμμ...όχι δεν νομίζω!!!

----------


## STALKER IX

Αν ειχε χαλασει ο αισθητηρας στροφομετρου δεν θα δουλευε το αυτοκινητο....μαλλον απο τους κραδασμους δεν δουλευει το
στροφομετρο.χτυπα ελαφρα το ταμπλω απο πανω να δεις μηπως επανελθει κλασικο προβλημα απο εποχη ΑΧ μοντελο.

τσεκαρε καλωδιωσεις στο χωρο μηχανης και αν αλλαξες καποτε δισκο πιθανον να εχει καμια πλεξουδα η κανα σωμα προβλημα
αλλιως ετοιμασου για ιντζεκσιον η φλατζα....

----------


## SDrikos

Καλημέρα.

Τελικά σε ένα άλλο συνεργείο που το πήγα, 'ετυχε την στιγμή που του το πήγα, να δημιουργήσει το πρόβλημα (αναβοσβήσιμο ένδειξης κινητήρα, παίξιμο της ένδειξης του στροφομέτρου και τρεμούλιασμα του αυτοκινήτου).
Έβγαλε αυτός ένα όργανο με μία μακρια ακίδα και έβαλε και κάτι ακουστικά στα αυτιά (σαν το στηθοσκόπιο που έχουν οι γιατροί) και με την ακίδα έκανε κάποιες μετρήσεις και μου είπε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο ένα μπεκ ψεκασμού. 

Τελικά μου βρήκε ένα μπεκ καινούριο (VALEO 55€) και μου το άλλαξε.

Το έχω πάρει από το Σάββατο το απόγευμα και το πρόβλημα με το λαμπάκι του κινητήρα δεν το έχει εμφανίσει μέχρι τώρα. Βέβαια διατηρώ επιφυλάξεις γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς δεν το εμφάνιζε συνέχεια, αλλά μπορεί και σε διάστημα μίας εβδομάδας.

Σήμερα το πρωί βέβαια, μου εμφάνισε το πρόβλημα με το offset της ένδειξης του στροφομέτρου (περίπου 900 στροφές), αλλά αυτό δεν με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα, εφόσων μάλλον δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην ορθή λειτουργία του αυτοκινήτου.
Έκλεισα την μίζα και την ξαναάνοιξα και η ένδειξη διορθώθηκε. Θα πρέπει να το κοιτάξω όμως. Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ασφάλεια που έχει σχέση με αυτό?

----------


## yannisdoulk

καλημερα
απανταω λιγο καθυστερημενα βεβαια αλλα δεν εχει και πολυ καιρο που γραφτηκα
ειχα καποτε ενα peugeοt 106 1.4 που με ειχε βγαλει την πιστη με παρομοια προβληματα
 και ειχα μπει και εγω στην ιδια διαδικασια να το φτιαξω
τελικα βεβαια δεν εβγαλα ακρη γιατι ζητουσα απο τους μαστορες εγγυηση εργασιας και ανταλακτικων
δεν ξερω βεβαια εαν ειχαν την τεχνογνωσια να το φτιαξουν ή οχι
αλλα απο οσο εψαξα στο ιντενετ καταλαβα οτι ειναι γενικο το προβλημα με τα citroen και peugeοt
και ισως ειναι και λογω συνδυασμου δυσλειτουργιας αισθητηρων
στο τελος βαρεθηκα να ρωταω απο δω και απο εκει και το αφησα ως εχει , μεχρι που πηγα στο χωριο μου και μου εσβησε λιγο πριν την αφυλακτη διαβαση του τραινου
βεβαια ξαναπηρε μπρος αλλα με ειχε φτασει στο αμην

----------

